
Ask HN: First time CTO, having trouble juggling multiple asks from teams in org - firsttime-cto
I&#x27;m having trouble juggling emails from multiple different teams, and multiple different vectors. I forget to reply to emails, and forget timelines for deliveries on verbal communications I have with other people.<p>I want to solve this since it&#x27;s early in my tenure and I know I can fix it, I just never had a mentor teach me these things.<p>How do you manage asks&#x2F;comms from multiple teams in the org, and remind yourself to keep track of asks and emails from people?<p>Appreciate any and all help. Throwaway for obvious reasons.
======
allanmacgregor
How large is your team? How many direct reports you have? Can you delegate any
of the stuff on your plate?

A strategy that has work well with me in the past is having a weekly meeting
with all the leads of each team and following a specific format which helps
with:

-Keep your team focused on the most important priorities -Hold your team accountable for the things they've committed to -Identify, discuss, and truly solve issues - once and for all.

> How do you manage asks/comms from multiple teams in the org, and remind
> yourself to keep track of asks and emails from people?

I keep a notebook log of my priorities for the day, notes from meetings or
code changes and anything that needs a follow up or a reminder goes into the
calendar to keep track of.

Shoot me an email amacgregor at allanmacgregor.com if you want to bounce ideas
and help with specifics.

Cheers!

